# VBA Excel: Workbook.Open Problem



## BerndTuerk (11. März 2004)

Hey,

Ich will per Makro aus einer Excel-Datei eine Andere aufrufen. Dies mache ich mit
Workbook.Open (text(i)) wobei text(i) den Dateiname enthält. Diese Datei befindet sich im gleichen Verzeichnis. Aber ich bekomme jedes Mal die Laufzeit-Fehlermeldung 1004, dass der Dateinmae nicht gefunden wird...
Weis da jemand was?
Folgendermaßen ist text(i) definiert:
 For i = 0 To 9
 text(i)=(Workbooks("Stamm.xls").Worksheets("Steuerung").Cells(13 + i, 3))& ".xls"
 Next i


----------



## Cthulhu (11. März 2004)

hallo

so mit öffnen habe ich es noch nie probiert, aber ich denke dass du das Sheet und die Zellen definition weglassen kannst. Das Sheet muss du dann dem Workbook hinzufügen. Ich löste dies immer mit "add".

Gruss


----------



## BerndTuerk (11. März 2004)

*gelöst*

Hi Cthulhu,

hab die ganze Sache jetzt so gelöst, dass ich noch den Pfad der aktuellen Datei mit eingefügt habe. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:
Workbook.Open (ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\" &  text(i))
damit findet er die Datei. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass bei Dateien im gleichen Verzeichnis der Pfad nicht nochmal extra angegeben werden muss.


----------

